# Lethbridge, checking in!



## XxXavin (Nov 30, 2010)

Just like to give a big hello to "Snowboarding Fourm's" members!! I've skipped a couple provinces over to come here to attend school, and well lets just say I love snow and the rockies! 

Hello all! :cheeky4:


----------

